# Personal Aprons in Texas



## rfuller (Feb 12, 2014)

How many brothers in Texas have their own apron, aside from the lambskin you were given after joining?

That's not really something we do at my lodge.  We have a lodge set.  I know in in several other jurisdictions, Masons have their own aprons.  Just curious if this is state wide, or if it's just a panhandle thing.  

Also, what are your thoughts on having your own apron (aside from DDGM or TxLoR or other special designation aprons)?


----------



## cacarter (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm sure there's some grand lodge law about this...better ask the secretary.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 12, 2014)

You can own your own, but GL is very specific on the requirements of the apron  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## anraney (Feb 13, 2014)

The apron has has to be with in the size specified by the GL but otherwise I see no reason why you couldn't.  Here is my two cents.... Remember the apron you have? It was said that you should wear it in the presentation.  So why is it we let it sit in a closet waiting for us to die like some grim reaper.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 13, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 18, 2016)

I had a nice one made up to Texas specs and it has my dates for EA, FC, and MM under the flap. I had it made with a quick latch on the belt. I like to wear it when I participate in degree work. If not I pretty much wear the lodge apron for my office. If I am visiting one of my other lodges where I'm not in an office, I like to sport my Tranquility lodge apron. Brotherhood Aprons is who crafted the on I had made, I believe.


----------



## otherstar (Jun 2, 2016)

For special occasions, I wear the lambskin I was presented when I was raised. For all other occasions, I wear whatever plain white aprons are available at whatever lodge I'm attending.


----------



## chrmc (Jun 3, 2016)

otherstar said:


> For special occasions, I wear the lambskin I was presented when I was raised. For all other occasions, I wear whatever plain white aprons are available at whatever lodge I'm attending.



Problem is that they are often not white. They are some stained color, with spills, scratches and damages on them. When we look at how much significance we put on the aprons in the ritual I'm often surprised that Masons will accept to use a cheap, stained cloth one.


----------



## appzdude (Aug 23, 2016)

I have not bought a apron and I have only worn my lambskin twice. I now wear my PM apron presented to me last month. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Aug 23, 2016)

Texas is fairly restrictive on the rules for what they allow on aprons, and it has apparently recently been clarified again. 
I think for this reason you'll rarely see brethren getting personalized aprons made as the expense just isn't worth it when you can't get the artwork on it that you'd often desire.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

chrmc said:


> Texas is fairly restrictive on the rules for what they allow on aprons, and it has apparently recently been clarified again.
> I think for this reason you'll rarely see brethren getting personalized aprons made as the expense just isn't worth it when you can't get the artwork on it that you'd often desire.


There is a difference between a personal apron and a personalized one. All MMs here have their own personal  apron, none of them are visibly personalized and comply with the guidelines of UGLV which are fairly specific with things like size expressed in millimeters  (as opposed to the larger centimeter, there being 2.54 centimeters to the inch or 254 mm to the inch)


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2016)

Bloke said:


> There is a difference between a personal apron and a personalized one. All MMs here have their own personal  apron, none of them are visibly personalized and comply with the guidelines of UGLV which are fairly specific with things like size expressed in millimeters  (as opposed to the larger centimeter, there being 2.54 centimeters to the inch or 254 mm to the inch)



That is a fair point. As the OP mentioned "aside from the lambskin you were given after joining" I took it to mean personalized. Not sure many people would want to have two white aprons that are the same.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

chrmc said:


> That is a fair point. As the OP mentioned "aside from the lambskin you were given after joining" I took it to mean personalized. Not sure many people would want to have two white aprons that are the same.



A MM (and PM) apron here is not white... and EA's is... (but I get what you mean)

A MM apron is


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2016)

That apron would not be allowed with the current GLoTX rules. 
Which I personally think is a shame - but that's a completely different discussion.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

chrmc said:


> That apron would not be allowed with the current GLoTX rules.
> Which I personally think is a shame - but that's a completely different discussion.


Not even for visitors ? We receive visitors in their regalia....


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2016)

chrmc said:


> Not sure many people would want to have two white aprons that are the same.


I'm guessing it's because of the urban myth that you aren't allowed to wear your "degree" apron before you're dead.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2016)

chrmc said:


> That apron would not be allowed with the current GLoTX rules.
> Which I personally think is a shame - but that's a completely different discussion.



If an English or Aussie Mason visited a Texas lodge he would wear this apron.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Not even for visitors ? We receive visitors in their regalia....



Visitors can wear what they want. But again going with the OP's original question, we're talking about masons in Texas having a second apron.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> I'm guessing it's because of the urban myth that you aren't allowed to wear your "degree" apron before you're dead.



I've never understood that one. I wear the apron I got at my 3rd degree all the time. I get that it'll (hopefully) be a little tattered and worn by the time I'm buried in it, but I think it just shows that it has been used and also a fitting representation about life in general.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2016)

Agreed!


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 24, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Not even for visitors ? We receive visitors in their regalia....



Generally you can wear any apron you have earned, including ones from outside of the jurisdiction.  I am an affiliated Texas Mason and don't have problems wearing my PM apron from outside of Texas - It predates my local membership.  With dual membership I am both member and visitor overlapped and amalgamated.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Generally you can wear any apron you have earned, including ones from outside of the jurisdiction.  I am an affiliated Texas Mason and don't have problems wearing my PM apron from outside of Texas - It predates my local membership.  With dual membership I am both member and visitor overlapped and amalgamated.



Thanks.  I think it's great when people do that... communicates to insular masons their is a big masonic world or there


----------



## bro.william (May 8, 2019)

sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but I’m just curious. Do I understand correctly that the white apron is for MMs? 

English style = white apron is EA. FC has two light blue rosettes, one in each bottom corner. MM is edged in light blue with three rosettes, the additional one being in the flap.

I can’t seem to get my head round the protocols in Texas, much less the wider US. (I assume there’s 50 different ways of doing things?)


----------



## Brother JC (May 8, 2019)

US aprons are white through all three degrees. They are worn differently for each.
I’d prefer the English version, personally.


----------



## bro.william (May 9, 2019)

I'm gonna start a fresh thread on this one.  Several questions here.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 9, 2019)

bro.william said:


> I can’t seem to get my head round the protocols in Texas


Generally, the protocol is "appropriateness" except for specific requirements, such as funerals. The funeral requirement is plain white aprons (no "officer" or other such aprons) EXCEPT funerals conducted by Grand Lodge- Grand Lodge aprons may be worn then, as during any other ceremony conducted by Grand Lodge, such as cornerstone levellings, Annual Communications, etc. Here's an example of a Grand Lodge apron:




 

"Personalized" aprons (those with your Lodge's name on them) may be worn when at or representing your Lodge (This would include Tranquillity Lodge aprons). Past Master's aprons may be worn any time except @ a funeral (see first paragraph). Here's an example of a personalized apron:



 

And a Past Master's apron (styles vary):



 


Officer aprons are only to be worn by the *installed *officer (*NOT* when "pro-teming" in another office) when performing the duties of that office in your Lodge(s).

Hoope this helps!


----------



## bro.william (May 14, 2019)

Yep, that's great.  Much obliged.


----------



## rpbrown (May 14, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> Generally, the protocol is "appropriateness" except for specific requirements, such as funerals. The funeral requirement is plain white aprons (no "officer" or other such aprons) EXCEPT funerals conducted by Grand Lodge- Grand Lodge aprons may be worn then, as during any other ceremony conducted by Grand Lodge, such as cornerstone levellings, Annual Communications, etc. Here's an example of a Grand Lodge apron:
> 
> View attachment 6548
> 
> ...



Brother Lins, if I may ask, where did you get the Past Masters apron with S & C on the Texas outline?


----------



## Bill Lins (May 14, 2019)

rpbrown said:


> Brother Lins, if I may ask, where did you get the Past Masters apron with S & C on the Texas outline?


I found the picture on the internet some years back & saved it just because I liked it. I have no idea of its origin- sorry. :-(


----------

